
PNC Bank testing dynamic CVV codes to combat online card fraud - vezycash
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/12/pnc-bank-testing-dynamic-cvv-codes-to-combat-online-card-fraud/
======
testplzignore
This wouldn't prevent the bot problem, right? It supposedly takes seconds or
minutes to brute force the CVV by trying on many different websites. That
leaves plenty of time to use the CVV before it expires.

Which vulnerability is this targeted at? Large scale breaches of merchants who
are storing CVVs when they aren't supposed to? Card skimmers? I'm not familiar
with what the typical attack vector is for card fraud.

